# CMA CGM Florida



## Lurch (Jul 29, 2011)

Cringeworthy but all too common:


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

The MAIB report published today at http://www.maib.gov.uk/cms_resources.cfm?file=/CMACGMFloridaReport.pdf is very far reaching, specifically the conclusions and recommendations in respect to COLREGS, use of VHF and AIS.
There are many ship operators out there that need to take account of these findings.


----------



## bugga divino (Jul 18, 2007)

'The file does not exist'.....when I click on the link.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Try:-

http://www.maib.gov.uk/cms_resources.cfm?file=/CMACGMFlorida_Report.pdf


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks Ron.

This is a report that merits a wide discussion by industry.


----------



## China hand (Sep 11, 2008)

Frightening


----------



## Mike Boyle (Dec 1, 2008)

UK flag and CeCs, how much lower does the Red Ensign have to go before the MCA wake up?


----------

